# memorization help 2x2



## DamonCubeFreak (Jul 26, 2009)

can someone help me by telling me how to memorize permutaion and orrientation


sorry about the spelling :fp


----------



## calekewbs (Jul 26, 2009)

ok, each cubie gets a number.
UFL -1
UBL - 2
UBR - 3
UFR - 4
DFL - 5
DBL - 6
DBR - 7
DFR - 8

you first want to orient them all so that every sticker on the top and bottom is either white or yellow, or if you prefer red and orange, or blue and green. just two colors that are opposite each other. The notation I use is this.

If i have to turn corner 2 ccw (counter-clockwise) I would look for another corner that I want to turn cw (clockwise) say that corner was number 4 I would mentally note

(2 4)

The first one is ccw and the second one is cw. make sure you have a set standard like this or you might turn them the wrong way.

say I had to turn corner 3 cw and there were no other corners that neded to be turned ccw, then you would look for two other corners that also need to be turned ccw say 7 and 8. I would then mentally take this note in mind

(3 7 8 ccw)

so far we have (2 4)(3 7 8 ccw)

Now lets say that was all we neded for orientation we would then go onto permutation.

you can just go ahead and say that corner number 1 is in the right spot since we have nothing else to go by so you can skip over that to corner 2. then you want to look where that corner needs to go. and you continue on a path until you get back to corner two.

say that corner two needed to go to corner 3. then you would look where corner 3 needs to go. then that one etc. until you get back to two. so say we got this

2 -> 3 -> 8 -> 4 - > 6 -> 5

to keep it in a pattern like the orientation memo notes you would take this down as a mental note.

( 2 3 8 4 6 5 )

Then you check and see if any corners got missed in the process. 

for example corner 7 was not come across. You would then go to that corner and either one of two things has happened.

1) that corner is in the right place
2) you have to start a new chain.

in this case it would be that it was in the right place because all the other corners are accounted for, but say you got something like this

(2 5 6)

and you look at corner 3 and you see that a new path is needed. you would do the same exact thing you did before just keep going till you get back to three. the mental note you would take down for the whole perm step would be in this case

(2 5 6)(3 4 8 7)


so you just have to be able to remember those sequences of numbers!


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jul 26, 2009)

Or go to cubefreak.net, look at BLD for 3OP, ignore the stuff about edges and just read about the corner solving. As for corner orientation, take a look at http://cube.garron.us/BLD/CO.htm . I used to memo "A" for anti-clockwise and "C" for clockwise and "B" for untwisted, then remember something like AAAB BCAB for the 8 corners (four on top and four on the bottom). But I realized I could instead directly memo it as "Sune on top pointing a certain direction, chameleon on bottom pointing a certain direction".


----------



## DamonCubeFreak (Jul 26, 2009)

thanks man this helped 
tere is so much to think of 
hey wats ur best time for 2x2 bld


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jul 26, 2009)

My best is 1:38

I learnt how to do it about 3 weeks ago

To get better at memo, I would suggest (for orientation) is remember the setup move that you are going to do
and tap the cubies that you are going to orient

Permutation - keep reciting the numbers out loud


----------

